# the new little mini Flying Sub kit is cool



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't know how I got on Fabgear USA's email list... but this turned up today...

http://fabgearusa.com/mini_flying_sub_model_kit.html


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You scooped everybody...lol, what a hoot.

Steve


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

COOOOL. I remember a few folks suggesting just that very thing!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah it is cool! Moebius will also be releasing the B-9 Robot from the LIS Chariot kit on its own, in a neat reproduction of the original Aurora tall box, scaled to the size of the little robot. Each one of them will be about $12.00! SWEEEET!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent! A Robot to fit the Space Pod!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

This is really cool! I know Frank had talked about doing this but I wasn't sure it would actually happen.
Even though I don't really need them, they are just to cool to pass up. They'll be worth having if for no other reason than the neat mini Aurora reproduction boxes.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sweeeeet! Gotta get me a few of each!

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmmm... let me see what I'm gonna do with these; 
Robot 1 = color scheme for seasons 2 & 3 (to inhabit Space Pod)
Robot 2 = "Golden Boy"
Robot 3 = "Anti-matter version"
Flying Sub 1 = City Beneath The Sea "white w/ red stripes" Aquafoil
Flying Sub 2 = City Beneath The Sea "Orange w/ yellow stripes" Aquafoil
Diving Bell 1 = Silver "Space Raft"
Diving Bell 2 = Zalto's Rocket


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> Hmmm... let me see what I'm gonna do with these;
> Robot 1 = color scheme for seasons 2 & 3 (to inhabit Space Pod)
> Robot 2 = "Golden Boy"
> Robot 3 = "Anti-matter version"
> ...


OMG, your as bad as me....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You say that like it's a "bad thing".


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Awesome! Now I can get a FS for my 'puter @ work!

:woohoo:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantasic news! I have plans for the extra FSs. 

I guess this means that we have been good, for Frank to offer these for us.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Seaview are there any photos of the Aquafoil with those
colors? That's why I love being on this site New ideas!!!!!!
Great ideas!!!!!

I going to DO IT!!!!

As far as the Moebius release of the Mini Flying Sub I think
that a in-scale Aquadozer from City Beneath the Sea would
be a cool idea as a kit subject.


fortress


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Very Cool! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's a link to the Mini Robot kit:
http://fabgearusa.com/mini_robot_model_from_lost_in_space.html


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

It would be nice if they included some decals for the around the hatch lettering on the bell. I could do it with photoshop and my Alps printer but printing in a circle like that will be a biatch.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

GForceSS said:


> It would be nice if they included some decals for the around the hatch lettering on the bell. I could do it with photoshop and my Alps printer but printing in a circle like that will be a biatch.


I'm going to do some exterior decals -- don't know how well you'll be able to read them at that scale, but I'm gonna try it at least. Likely just a "Moebius Mini-Model" decal set. I'll have a few for the robot (power pack, faceplate), the FS-1 (the stripes and hatches), and a spare interior for the FS-1. It should hopefully be a small, inexpensive set.

--Henry


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Henry 
That would be so cool. Your the best, man! 
Milt


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

GForceSS said:


> Henry
> That would be so cool. Your the best, man!
> Milt


Wait until you see the interior that comes with the mini FS-1. That is REALLY sweet and full color! Takes about 10 seconds to install, too! 

--Henry


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

The plenipotentiaries of plastic went out of their way to assure me they couldn't _possibly_ make just the chariot's robot. Therefore, it must be a joke.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Wait until you see the interior that comes with the mini FS-1. That is REALLY sweet and full color! Takes about 10 seconds to install, too!
> 
> --Henry


Will it install over the Paragraphix photoetch interior I already bought for it? MP


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

GForceSS said:


> Will it install over the Paragraphix photoetch interior I already bought for it? MP


It might -- I think you will have to shave it down a bit, though (maybe). I don't know for sure, because I never bought one of those interiors! You'll have to let me know!

--Henry


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool! I will definitely be buying some of each!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

g_xii said:


> Wait until you see the interior that comes with the mini FS-1. That is REALLY sweet and full color! Takes about 10 seconds to install, too!
> 
> --Henry


Any way to get JUST the interior to put in our seaview ones?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

GForceSS said:


> Will it install over the Paragraphix photoetch interior I already bought for it? MP


I was under the impression that the cardboard interior was included for those who don't know such a thing as aftermarket upgrade parts exist.

I assume this release is squarely aimed at the casual, impulse buyer, someone who might see it at Hobby Lobby or Walmart (assuming they might become accounts, given the low price point) or their LHS and go "Oh, cool, I remember that!" and take it home.

Which is the right way to go, honestly.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gareee said:


> Any way to get JUST the interior to put in our seaview ones?


You should be able to get those from Henry at TSDS, I think he'll have them!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

TSDS? Don't think I know where that is...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Look about five posts above your last!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't even notice the banner. I've seen so many ad banners that I never even look at them anymore.. I just read past them without even knowing they are there.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Needless to say, I very much like the proposed Flying Sub and Robot mini-kits. I sincerely hope they're strong sellers for Moebius. :thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

gareee said:


> Any way to get JUST the interior to put in our seaview ones?


Sorry I did not get back to you sooner, Garee -- Yes, I will have some available for stand-alone sale, but not until right about the time the model comes out. Keep an eye on my website (and I'll post something here as well).

--Henry


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

No worries. I have plenty of kit builting to do already.. LOL!

I'm thinking these would also make great 1:6 scale props for 1:6 scale figure displays as well!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GForceSS said:


> Will it install over the Paragraphix (sic.) photoetch interior I already bought for it? MP


So far as I know, the kit's identical to the one that comes with the Seaview, so if you have the V1.1 version (as noted on the front of the etch) then it'll fit, no problem. The V1.0 version needs some very minor modification as noted in the instructions.

I gave Frank an earfull earlier today for ruining my business by including the interior with the mini-kit


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wait a sec - I misunderstood the question.

I don't know if Henry's interior will work my photoetched interior.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Wait a sec - I misunderstood the question.
> 
> I don't know if Henry's interior will work my photoetched interior.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


Well, that's sorta the core of the question mark in my brain. If one has your very nicely done and carefully crafted photoetch FS interior, why would one want to cover it up with the cardboard interior?

Again, I assumed the cardboard interior was done for the 'mainstream' customer, the guy who doesn't even KNOW about aftermarket upgrade parts and the like. Wouldn't even know how to start looking for them. Couldn't even imagine paying more for a part then the kit cost.

Now, mind, if the master image for the cardboard interior was printed on decal paper to be placed over the photoetch, THAT might be a very interesting thing.....


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Well, that's sorta the core of the question mark in my brain. If one has your very nicely done and carefully crafted photoetch FS interior, why would one want to cover it up with the cardboard interior?
> 
> Now, mind, if the master image for the cardboard interior was printed on decal paper to be placed over the photoetch, THAT might be a very interesting thing.....


Hi Steve --

I don't have one of the Paragrafix photoetches, but I've seen them, and there is only so much space in that little flying sub, so I would not be surprised if the two components work together somehow, maybe with a bit of trimming on my piece required here or there. 

However, the mini-interior that comes with the new kit, while in color, does NOT come with the upper supports. So, you might be best able to use a combination of both. Seeing as the MSRP for the kit is something like $15.00, Frank thought this could be included without having an increase in the price of an already inexpensivly marketed kit, so we did it. 

Plus, in my opinion, it looks really great, it only takes a few seconds to fold up and stick in, and at that point, it's pretty much finished! But you are still left some breathing room if you want to do MORE on the interior.

However, if anyone prefers that it be printed on decal paper, I'll offer that as well. You would have to paint your photoetch white in areas though, to get the decals to show up. I think it will be best to just wait and see what response is when folks have them in hand and we'll take it from there. I think most people will be pleased with it just the way it is. 

I would not do this on a large scale model, but this is a perfect, cost-effective solution for this type of application.

--Henry


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Hi Steve --
> 
> I don't have one of the Paragrafix photoetches, but I've seen them, and there is only so much space in that little flying sub, so I would not be surprised if the two components work together somehow, maybe with a bit of trimming on my piece required here or there.
> 
> ...


Hey, Henry!

Thanks for the reply, I was just trying to clear up and maybe re-focus the question somebody posted way back about putting the cardboard over the photoetch.

From my point of view, you making this cardboard interior for the FS was a brilliant, low cost (well, NO cost for those buying the kit!  ) solution for people out there who just want to put it together and go.

Not all of us are like you guys with the rice sized hand carved fully detailed people and the $1000 worth of add-ons for a $70 kit. 

So, since you've mentioned making the cardboard FS interior for the little FS kit available to those that have the Seaview, or maybe they mess it up and need a new one, may I indulge in what seems a current fetish for some of us?

How about an Aquafoil interior? I imagine it might be nothing more than swapping a couple image files and maybe changing a couple colors...

I'm a bad, bad boy...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually I'd like a computer printable version. Last year I picked printable stick on clear computer paper. I printed out some of the labelks for my 1:1 scale ghostbusters gear, stuck it on aluminum foil, and got some pretty decent results.

Ideally, I'd have liked to get printable foil, but that's very expensive.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve H said:


> ... So, since you've mentioned making the cardboard FS interior for the little FS kit available to those that have the Seaview, or maybe they mess it up and need a new one, may I indulge in what seems a current fetish for some of us?
> 
> How about an Aquafoil interior? I imagine it might be nothing more than swapping a couple image files and maybe changing a couple colors...
> 
> I'm a bad, bad boy...


Tell me what you want, exactly, and I'll do it. Just remind me when I release it (at the same time the kits come out) and I'll do one up for you.

Thanks for the kind words -- and you are exactly right -- it's a nice, cheap alternative way to "customize" the kit and nothing more. However, that being said, a younger modeler just starting out will be able to fold a cardstock interior quite easily, and get satisfaction out of the job!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

gareee said:


> Actually I'd like a computer printable version. Last year I picked printable stick on clear computer paper. I printed out some of the labelks for my 1:1 scale ghostbusters gear, stuck it on aluminum foil, and got some pretty decent results.
> 
> Ideally, I'd have liked to get printable foil, but that's very expensive.


Garee --

You ask too much this time, man! No way I'd send a high-res copy of something I'm selling to someone!

It does not make a lot of sense, business wise!

--Henry


----------

